# Fish ID and Weight Guess



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't post reports anymore, but I do need a little help. We had a couple of pretty good days fishing Friday and Saturday. Can anyone help me identify these fish? We caught a lot of them, and a lot of big ones. We kept two per person, and let all that were less than 12#s go to grow. Are they good to eat? And what do you think they weigh? We didn't have an accurate scale. I did get length and girth measurements, so I have the calculated weights. But, I'm curious what ya'll think. The first pic is of our two biggest from Friday, and the second pic is our two biggest from Saturday. We caught a lot of these funny looking fish between 12-17#s, along with the big ones.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You need to put back those babies and only keep the good ones. No really those are killer fish.

http://www.rodnreel.com/fishcharts/FishChartDisplay.asp?FishID=66


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I can't recall their name. They are so endangered that I don't think there is a season for em anymore. Maybe some of the older guys on here remember being able to catch them.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

The biggest one was 35" long, one was 34.5", one was 34", and the baby was 33".


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Very poisonous and highly endangered!!!!! Great looking fish!


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

they are no good to eat! ill be at your house shortly to throw them out for you!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bigguns......Silly, they are called the Endangered Snapper Slapper!!! hahahaa


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Pigs!


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Be very careful -:whistling: as this rare and endangered species tends to be poisonous. 

I, however, have built up a tolerance to the toxin, and would be glad to take them off your hands.... I am just than kind of a guy:thumbup:


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Back in the day, I think they were called red something or another. I think they were even on some restaurant menus.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

One fish, two fish, red fish, blue fish....

Very nice work!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

very nice fish!! i heard that if you eat them your hair will turn red and you will get freckles and people will call you Opie!!!!!


----------

